# Boot



## Dr_Ogen (25. Januar 2003)

Also ich hab meinen Rechner, der vorher eine 40 Gb Festplatte(mit XP) hatte und dehn ich  mit einer 20 Gb(win98) Platte erweiterthabe. wie kann ich bewirken, das ich vorm start vor die wahl zwichen xp u. 98 gestellt werde (beriebsytemauswahl)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Januar 2003)

Schau mal in den Thread, soltte dir etwas weiterhelfen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=68613

Statt zwei Partionen hier zwei Platten -> müsste gehen!


----------



## El_Schubi (25. Januar 2003)

falls du neu installieren willst: auf partition c: win98 installieren, und auf partition d: winxp. dann sollte er automatisch ein bootmenü erstellen, wo du wählen kannst (zumindest macht win2kpro das).


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von El_Schubi _
> *falls du neu installieren willst: auf partition c: win98 installieren, und auf partition d: winxp. dann sollte er automatisch ein bootmenü erstellen, wo du wählen kannst (zumindest macht win2kpro das). *



Korrekt, bei einer NEU Installition kann man sich jedes Prozedere sparen, da XP die Booteinträge erstellt...

Meine Variante gilt nur, wenn Du Format c: umgehen willst...


----------

